# Some snapshots of our new home town



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Early May we will be moving from the youngest city in the Netherlands (Almere) to one of the oldest (Kampen). A few snapshots I took last Sunday morning:


Kampen [1] by Art Rock (Hennie), on Flickr


Kampen [2] by Art Rock (Hennie), on Flickr


Kampen [3] by Art Rock (Hennie), on Flickr

Our house/shop is on the main street, on the left side a bit right from the centre in the third shot. We will be using the shop as gallery to display my wife's art.


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

the city looks very beautiful indeed, good luck living there!


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Looks like a nice place to me. Would you mind if I moved with you?


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Beautiful pictures ... makes me envious.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

You are very fortunate to live in the Netherlands!


----------

